# intracameral injection



## codedog (Sep 15, 2009)

Patient had an ahmed valve implantation with a scleral patch graft for scleral enforcement  and  a intracameral  injection of  Decadron  0.1 cc--. My question is the intracameral  injection included in the sugery ?    I have the codes of  66180 & 67255. Thanks


----------



## KNP40806 (Sep 16, 2009)

If the injection is being done to restore the pressure then it would be inclusive to 66180


----------

